# برنامج : Leica Survey Office V.1.32



## maxim (30 أغسطس 2006)

برنامج Leica Survey Office V.1.32 
أرجو الاستفادة
مع التوفيق م. مكسيم


----------



## maxim (30 أغسطس 2006)

برنامج مقسم الى 7 أجزاء مضغوطة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أغسطس 2006)

اين هو أخى الغالى


----------



## maxim (30 أغسطس 2006)

ملاحظة هامة : الملفات ذات امتداد rar و ليست zip .... أي يجب فك الضغط عن طريق winrar و ليس winzip .


----------



## maxim (30 أغسطس 2006)

Leica Survey Office V.1.32


----------



## maxim (30 أغسطس 2006)

LEICA SURVEY OFFICE 7 + crack


----------



## shrek (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hmaadroad2002 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل 
تحيه طيبه وبعد
يرجى اخبارنا بفائدة هذا البرنامج وكيف يستخدم مع الشكر


----------



## Fateel (30 أكتوبر 2006)

there is a software that give same production and more
it is named by Trimble Geomatic Office
TGO
it is powerfull and the workability more than that software
also there is Trimble Total Control
that will give youo more opptions

for any information please don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## Fateel (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أخواني الأعزاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أدعوكم للأستمتاع و التحصيل العلمي مع برامج تريمبل Trimble القويه جدا في مجال المساحه و الطرق.
حيث أنه يمكنك تحليل البيانات اللتي تم رصدها بال GPS و من ثم أخذ البيانات المصححة و ذلك ليكون لديك شبكة نقاط مصححة و سليمه يمكن بدأ العمل بها
و من ضمن هذه البرامج المصاحبة لل GPS برنامج أسمه Trimble Geomatics Office
و برنامج Total Control
و يمكنك برنامج التوتل كونترول لعمل سكيل فاكتر أيضا لمنطقه معينه تم رصد النقاط فيها بواسطة تحليل البيانات المأخوذه من الساتالايت و عمل التصحيح لها و من ثم تطلب من البرنامج أن يعطيك معامل الخطأ Scale Factor و ذلك ينتج عن كروية الأرض، لأن الأرض ليست بسطح مستوي
و كونها كروية الشكل عند القياس بأي جهاز قياس تكون قد فعلت معامل الخطأ في القياس لتصحيح القياس المطلوب معرفته.
و نادرا ما تحصل على برنامج يقوم بهذا العمل
و لأي خدمات أخرى سأكون حاضرا لتزويدكم بالمزيد من المعلومات

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر

المهندس حسين فتيل
مهندس دعم فني GPS, Machine Control
شركة تريمبل للأجهزة المساحية


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*you must tell hem about hoe to learn*

if anyone have problem in this program contac me in this website or at my Email or at the massenger


----------



## gamal Elfiky (5 ديسمبر 2006)

Thanks for your kind helps by sending those softwares.


----------



## badreco_73 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ: منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## zxzx_0007 (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج 

المهندس سامر محمد


----------



## abd83 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## zxzx_0007 (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج ولكن للاسف الشديد لم اجد كلمة السر للدخول اليه


----------



## م/حسن كامل (4 مارس 2007)

Thank you Mr maxim for your effort and we hope that eng hassan fateel will provide the best as he mintiond


----------



## neno33 (19 مارس 2007)

الوصلة مش شغالة


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن شرح لهذا البرنامج القيم وشكرا​


----------



## راسم النعيمي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شادي حسين عطية (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اليعقوب ابن يعقوب (19 مايو 2008)

:55::55::55: يرجى برنامج أسمه Trimble Geomatics Office

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر:55::55:


----------



## مساح مبتدئ (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aleemzaid (21 مايو 2008)

يعطيكـ العافيـة


----------



## رؤوف حامد (22 مايو 2008)

شكر اا جزيلا


----------



## kamel2103 (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## kamel2103 (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج 
ولكن البرنامح باللغة الاسبانيا او ايطاليا
اريد برنامج بفرنسيا
من فضلك أخي فالله..
kamel2103*************


----------



## زياد العقايلة (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج واللع يعطيك العافية بس ياريت لو حكيت او اشرت الى انه مش باللغة الانجليزية بكون أفضل عشان الانتظار يجي بفايدة


----------



## محمد مساح (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كثير


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يوليو 2008)




----------



## محمد الفجال (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (25 يوليو 2008)

عايز برنامج dxf واميلي [email protected]


----------



## سعيد شعبان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمني نشوف شرح للبرنامج في اقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hmaadroad2002 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت الاخوة يوضحون ما يقوم به البرنامج جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررر على البرنامج


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك على هذا البرنامج ولكن أرجو أن تعطينا شرحه


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

و الحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

و لا إله إلا الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

والله أكبر


----------



## moh_hom (6 نوفمبر 2008)

:16: اخي سلمت يمينك ولكن ارجو منك شرح طريق استخدام البرنامج لتعم الفائدة وشكرررررررا:15:


----------



## خالد التهامى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً يا غالى


----------



## هرمس ابراهيم الزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً للمجهودات وللدعم المعنوي ايضاً


----------



## abdolkadr (26 يناير 2009)

*هذاهو البرنامج من مصدره*

هذا هو البرنامج من مصدره من شركة ليكا




Survey Office v2.21 Download (11MB)


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع شكرا لك


----------



## mkk_asal (7 مارس 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا على المجهود


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 مارس 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## رعد البطل (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## S.M.Y (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخي المهندس ابوعلي السلام عليكم نحن نستخدم برنامج geotool ,وارغب ببرنامج سهل وبدون تعقيدات على شاكلة استلام المعلومات من الموبايل أي نستلم مباشر من التوتالستيشن ونحن نستخدم trimble total station
وهناك ترنسفورمر يتم ربطها بين الكومبيوتر والكي بورد للجهازوهذه كثيرة المشاكل
وهل هناك أمكانية ربط الكي بورد مباشر للكمبيوتر بدون اي تاثيرات على الكي بورد 
ارجو ارسال اي شي عندك يفيدني في هذا المجال وفقك الله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (28 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## محمدسندباد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

والله العظيم تسلم ايدك


----------



## mostafammy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salahleica (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

fateel قال:


> أخواني الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أدعوكم للأستمتاع و التحصيل العلمي مع برامج تريمبل trimble القويه جدا في مجال المساحه و الطرق.
> ...


 
لو سمحت ياهندسة ممكن تنزل لينا البرنامج للاستفادة منة
وياريت يا هندسة تنزيل شرح بالعربي عن التي جي اه 
بالنسبة لتصحيح الخطا للكنتورل بينت


----------



## surveyor_sayed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## surveyor_sayed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أريـــــام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع القيم.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا يا أخى ان تعطى لمحة عن البرنامج


----------



## marokki_tanjawi (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رواقه (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## elmansrawy (23 مايو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## abderrazzak2 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع القيم*


----------



## احمد احمد الشهاوى (16 يوليو 2012)

maxim قال:


> ملاحظة هامة : الملفات ذات امتداد rar و ليست zip .... أي يجب فك الضغط عن طريق winrar و ليس winzip .


شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## noor-noor (8 مارس 2015)

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاسطرلاب (9 مارس 2015)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------

